# Pontoon Hauler and Storage Racks



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Selling my pontoon hauler and wall storage racks. Slide the hauler/carrier into your receiver hitch, load pontoons, secure and go fishing. It carries two pontoons. Also two storage pontoon racks. Hang your pontoons on the wall and get them out of the way. $100 801-633-1088


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok that really tempts me... I haul 3 around the mountain stacked in the back of the truck. 


-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stacking them sucks. Pontoons are a blast but the transporting them is an issue. I built this years ago and it worked great. I bought a utility trailer a few years ago and haul the pontoons in it. It's time to get this out of the yard.


----------

